# Derrick Jensen conference in Sedalia, Colorado



## rationale (Feb 21, 2011)

From the page: "
* Deep Green Resistance
*

*A Weekend Workshop with Derrick Jensen, Aric McBay and Lierre Keith*
*Friday, May 27- Sunday, May 29, 2011
Sedalia, CO* (30 miles southwest of Denver)
*
*
We live in the most destructive culture to ever exist. In Derrick's talks around the country he repeatedly asks his audiences, "Does anyone think this culture will voluntarily transform to a sustainable way of living?" No one ever says yes. If we really accept the seriousness of the situation, what would that mean for our strategy and tactics? This is the urgent question we will be exploring over the weekend."


----------



## Will Wood (Feb 16, 2017)

Moving to the Boulder area. Van camping. I understand Colorado is a bad police state. But it looks like I have a job for awhile. I'd like to attend. Please keep us posted. thanks


----------



## Grubblin (Feb 16, 2017)

Yeah, Colorado, from what I understand, is one of the worst DUI states out there. I had a temp job this summer and a county jail work release program came out to help. I started talking to them and just about every one of the twenty people were there for DUI. CO will also put that breathalyzer ignition lock on your car for a first offense and make you pay for it. Sorry, I guess this was off topic.


----------



## xpolx (Feb 26, 2017)

hahaha just noticed the date on the op silly moo


----------

